# Mickey Rourke Smokes a Churchwarden



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

In the Expendables. Any one know what brand of pipe that was?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Possible - Stanwell, Pete, Johs. 

I was considering stealing Stanwells trademark later today. Thanks for reminding me. I may also pirate a copy of "The Kings Speech" and sell it, cheap, this week.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> Possible - Stanwell, Pete, Johs.
> 
> I was considering stealing Stanwells trademark later today. Thanks for reminding me. I may also pirate a copy of "The Kings Speech" and sell it, cheap, this week.


:rofl:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

What is really cool is that he was really smoking it. It wasn't an actor with a fake pipe. I could easily tell that he was enjoying it and had smoked before...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mickey looks like he has smoked plenty of everything and enjoyed it all. But he is an actor, after all.

I'd say Stanwell.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

I had a boot leg of the Expendables when it was out in the theater (ended up buying the bluray as well). Every time I've watched that movie, I had to shut it off and take some time to enjoy my pipe. 

I've started the movie many times, but only finished it twice.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> I'd say Stanwell.


That was my guess also.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Another actor in the news, Sean Penn, is an inveterate pipe smoker and long time opponent of tobacco taxes and smoking restrictions.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

freestoke said:


> Another actor in the news, Sean Penn, is an inveterate pipe smoker and long time opponent of tobacco taxes and smoking restrictions.


Sean Penn may smoke a pipe, but I highly doubt there is any tobacco in it.


----------

